

V8 first stage compiler profiling changed from sampling to counters - wolf550e
http://blog.chromium.org/2012/05/better-code-optimization-decisions-for.html

======
wolf550e
Also, the embedded image doesn't work and I don't know how to tell that to the
blog's author.

